# Condo Plowing and sanding



## Doctordo (Dec 13, 2001)

I have been plowing for years . Now I would try to get into the what may be the moer lucrative side of maintance or not. Could any one give advice on this and is there any special formulas to help my company be more successfull . I know these projects are alot of work but I am trying to keep a crew employed year round.


----------



## landscaper3 (May 2, 2000)

We plow over 12 condos some having more then 100 units, We figure out the average snowfall (say 110" of snow) we also average how many storms and what was the size of the storm in inches. We then figure this in for our pricing, then we get $45hr for sidewalks and general snowblowing. Then you get sanding, we get for our condos around $300.00 per hopper and generally get 4 to 5 condos done per hopper and pay $40 for 2yards of salt/sand mix. add up your prices and times that number by how many storms in your area average out. Remember to contact the property manager or president of the association and have them or next in line to be the ONLY-ONLY ones to contact you for anything during your contract! Some people dont like condos but we have found out it has to do with communication and we enjoy doing all our accounts. We get good money for condos and will contiue to add more to our list. Best part is we get checks EVERY! month wether we are there or not!


----------



## landscaper3 (May 2, 2000)

Just one of our smaller ones!


----------



## Doctordo (Dec 13, 2001)

What size is your sand spreader Lansdcaper?


----------



## landscaper3 (May 2, 2000)

We have 1 Fisher 2yrd, 1 Fisher 3yrd and 1 Swenson 2yrd.


----------



## Doctordo (Dec 13, 2001)

I am confused about how much sand you spread, If I understand what you wrote. You said that you could spread enough sand to do 4-5 complexs with 2 yards of sand?


----------



## landscaper3 (May 2, 2000)

Yes we coat the drives and little thicker on parking areas and (salt) walks we can get around 4 properties with 2yards. Its not thick but will cover bad areas, we also if ice is building up run straight salt to help it get back to tar.


----------



## KatWalk (Oct 12, 2002)

*Brian, where's the snow?*

Brian....nice stripes. Half way down where you went around that rock I would have made another pass to eliminate that curve. You seem to be getting some good mileage out of the two yards of sand. Any idea, ballpark, what the total area covered is?? I just started Salt/sand this year and have three properties. Each takes just about 1 yard.


----------

